# renal angioplasty and stent placement



## lilepp02 (Dec 14, 2016)

Our doctor did a renal angioplasty and a placed a stent in that artery. I found the CPT for the renal angioplasty but have had no luck finding the CPT for the placement of the stent. Please help


----------



## cgbar (Dec 16, 2016)

Take a look at 37236 for the Renal artery stent...which includes angioplasty.

The October 2016 issue of _Healthcare Business Monthly_ has an excellent article regarding stent coding. Very handy desk reference.


----------

